
Fewer hip fractures may reflect a drop in smoking rates - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/06/well/live/fewer-hip-fractures-may-reflect-a-drop-in-smoking-rates.html
======
bookofjoe
>Incidence of Hip Fracture Over 4 Decades in the Framingham Heart Study

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/articl...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-
abstract/2768887)

